# App TV « à suivre »



## niroz (19 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous,  

J’ai un problème avec l’application TV de mon AppleTV 4K. 
Quand j’ai terminé un épisode sur myCanal, cet épisode ne disparaît pas tout seul de l’écran d’accueil (voir l’image d’illustration, ça n’est pas mon écran).
L’épisode disparaît bien quand je rentre dans l’app TV mais il reste sur l’écran d’accueil. 

Avez-vous une solution ?
Merci !


----------



## ibabar (17 Juin 2018)

As-tu essayé de quitter l'app?
_-> double-clic sur le bouton "TV" de la télécommande puis tu glisses l'app vers le haut depuis le pavé tactile_


----------

